# First Joring Adventure With Miko!!



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

Well today was windy and fairly cool so I decided to take him out this evening before it got too dark. I AM AMAZED!!! He is a total natural!! I am so excited! I put the harness on him and let him run out in front of my bike and away he went! The only thing we need to work on is voice commands and passing other dogs. Plus maybe a few things I haven't encountered yet lol Nekomi you would be proud of him ^_^

The only downer part was at the very end when we passed a dog who was off leash in the apartment. The other dog acted like it was going to approach us but it didn't thank doG! I have realized just how extremely important it is to have dogs on leashes now that I have a dog aggressive dog. Granted he has already come leaps and bounds!


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

That's really great you are enjoying it! Pulling is a great way to get your dog fit. My dog was ripped in no time when I used pulling sports to get him fit for flyball.

I can say from the dog sledding races I've been out to, passing other dogs can be dangerous to all. Even if you are just doing urban joring it's a really valuable skill to teach your dog to focus and keep running. I don't have advice on how you can do it, but if your dog is dog aggressive it's worth looking into immediately so you can all be safe. Last thing you want is to be at their mercy as they pull you down the path or road after a distraction. Someone here might have some advice, but you can also check out mushing sites for training tips.

I used "straight on" to get my Sam to ignore things (be it dogs, people, or a turn off the path) while he pulled. I'm not actually sure how I trained him to do it, it seemed to come natural to him. At first if he started looking like he was veering off course I'd be like "hey hey! lets go!" and he'd act like he was thinking "right, sorry, we're working now" and keep going. I had a good working relationship with him at that point already, so that could have been how he knew.


----------



## tuffycuddles (Sep 25, 2008)

When i need my dogs to pass something distracting i just use our "GO" or "Speed UP" command and it reminds them to keep going.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Do you have a special attachment for your bike? 

Squash is too young to actually do any pulling, I'll be starting soon just walking with him in harness. And obviously it isn't winter so skijoring is far, far away. But since I don't actually jog, real canicross isn't an option and I'd like to do some kind of dry land joring with him during non-winter months so I've been idly thinking about bikejoring.


----------



## Nazca in Breck (Mar 25, 2010)

It's still winter here in Colorado, we have been getting snow almost every day for the past week. My dog loves going out skijoring. I took a skijoring course this winter and they taught "on by" when you are passing something you don't want your dog stopping at. I guess you could use any command as long as your dog knows what you want them to do.


----------

